# IMac 24" 2008 - carte graphique HS et bandes verticales



## bartmanb (10 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis quelques jours je fais face à un problème très bloquant et qui me donne envie de pleurer  . Je possède un Imac 24 pouces de 2008 possédant une carte graphique Nvidia 8800gs et avant-hier alors que j'étais en train de surfer sur internet après une partie de Portal 2 mon imac se fige et l'écran se met à afficher des pixels rouges. 
Après redémarrage, le problème a disparu jusqu'à quelques heures d'utilisation où l'écran a été soudainement rempli d'artefacts... Puis nouveau freeze... Je commence alors à sérieusement me poser des questions. Je laisse alors le temps au temps en laissant une nuit de repos à la bête mais une nuit de question et de soucis pour moi.

Le lendemain après ma journée de boulot je rallume l'imac et là le drame absolu : des bandes roses et bleues verticales s'affichent dès l'allumage de l'écran puis freeze alors que le système est en train de démarrer. Et à partir de là je n'ai jamais plus réussi à atteindre mon bureau... Ce syndrome que les G5ont connu refait surface... à la seule différence que cette version associé à ce problème n'est pas reconnu comme vice caché par Apple, dixit le support.

Donc en résumé un imac de deux ans et demi tombe en panne, et les frais de réparation sont alors au frais du client alors que cela est du à un défaut du matériel. Moi qui était pro-Apple avec l'achat d'un macbook qui a la coque fissurée, un ipad 2 qui a eu le bouton home ne fonctionnant pas comme il se devait et l'imac qui tombe en panne, je comme à me poser de sérieuses questions quant à la fiabilité des produits de la firme à la pomme qui ne me paraissent plus d'aussi bonne facture qu'auparavant. Sachant que le remplacement d'une dalle coute environ 600euros, celle d'une carte mère 700euros il est sur que selon le diagnostique qui va être réalisé et le devis de la réparation je repasserai certainement au monde PC car trop de foutage de gueule par rapport au prix des produits et à la qualité de ceux-ci et du service après-vente qui ne fait aucun effort.

Si d'autres personnes ont connu ces mêmes déboires n'hésitez pas à en parler sur ce post et me dire les causes de ces symptômes. Car même si La Pomme me dégoute aujourd'hui, l'espoir d'avoir des frais ne s'élévant pas à des sommes abusives me fait encore croire en mon Imac et à ses lendemains meilleurs.


----------



## rabortx (11 Mai 2011)

hello

j'ai eu ça y'a 2 ans sur un 24" et une G8800 aussi
c'est la carte vidéo qui est dead
j'avais une extension FnaC 3 ans ,sont venu, mont filé un portable (pc !!:beurk, j'y ai installé direct un Linux) sont partie 10 jours avec mon précieux, sont revenue avec mon 24 et une carte toute neuve

bon courage 

Rabortx


----------



## Sansoucis (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème, même machine avril 2008, même carte. J'ai Applecare, ils sont venus et emporté la machine, 3 jours et raporté et 10 jour après rebelotte. Retéléphone, retour du réparateur et 3 jours après retour à la maison. Depuis ça tourne sans problème. Mon Applecare finit le 31 mai, après .....
Allez, courage.


----------



## bartmanb (11 Mai 2011)

Merci pour votre soutien, si j'avais su j'aurai pris également l'extension de garantie parce que là je sais pas pour combien vont s'élever les frais de réparation. Si quelqu'un en sait plus je suis preneur, après quelques recherches sur le net ça tournerait autour de 400-500euros de quoi faire mal au coeur...

C'est quand même abberant qu'avec le nombre de personnes qui ont connu ces problèmes sur ces versions, Apple n'a pas reconnu cela comme vice caché. Ca me refroidit du monde Apple...


----------



## bartmanb (12 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

juste pour vous tenir informé de la situation j'ai amené l'imac pour un diagnostique et plus d'informations sur la cause de la panne. Je compte pas baissé les bras pour prouver à Apple qu'un défaut était présent sur le matériel datant de 2 ans et demi seulement. Ainsi si d'autres personnes de ce forum ont connu ce cauchemar je leur serai reconnaissant de se manifester afin que je puisse monter un dossier robuste prouvant que ce problème n'est pas un cas isolé sur ces versions des Imac. Merci par avance de votre collaboration c'est pour la bonne cause, même si cela me parait peine perdue.


----------



## Mecyr (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

je peux te raconter ma mésaventure avec un Imac 2008 :

En janvier, ce dernier tombe en panne : une bonne grosse bouillie de pixels oranges et impossible de démarrer. Diagnostic de mon magasin Apple : carte mère HS à changer, pas d'Applecare, bilan 800 &#8364; (environ) de réparations.

Quelques semaines plus tard, rebelote : même panne. Cette fois-ci; le magasin me change la carte mère ainsi qu'un câble défectueux qui était semble t-il l'origine du problème, sous garantie de la première réparation (heureusement...).

15 jours plus tard, mon Imac commence à freezer régulièrement lorsqu'il monte en température et les ventilos s'emballent. Direction le magasin, qui diagnostique la carte vidéo HS (la fameuse 8800 GS). Le technicien me dit qu'en 15 ans de métier, il n'a jamais vu ça, d'autant qu'apparemment, à chaque changement de carte mère, il a aussi changé la carte vidéo. Donc il me remet tout ça en état (encore sous garantie de la 1ere réparation).

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, tout semble fonctionner, malgré un bruit sourd qui apparaît après un moment de mise sous tension. Mais je vis dans la crainte que cette p....n de carte ne me lâche, ce qui ne manquera pas d'arriver tôt ou tard j'en suis sûr 

Voilà, en espérant que ça aide, même si je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## bartmanb (13 Mai 2011)

Mecyr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je peux te raconter ma mésaventure avec un Imac 2008 :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton témoignage Mecyr, je ne sais pas non si cela va m'aider mais bon qui tente rien n'a rien. Apple tente toujours d'étouffer les problèmes quand tant que ceux-ci ne sont pas menés en justice apparemment mais bon on verra ce qu'il se passera. 
En ce qui concerne ton iMac et de ce modèle 24" 2008, je croyais que la carte graphique n'était pas soudée à la carte mère mais reliée à elle par un adaptateur MXM ? N'est-ce pas le cas ?


----------



## Mecyr (13 Mai 2011)

Pour ce qui est de la carte graphique, je ne crois pas non plus qu'elle soit soudée. Le technicien m'a juste dit qu'il l'avait changée en même temps que la carte mère.


----------



## bartmanb (13 Mai 2011)

ok c'est bizzarre quand même. Mais comment se fait il qu'avec le nombre de personnes qui ont ce problème, même si nous ne sommes pas ds miliers, Apple ne prenne pas en compte les réparations en avouant ce défaut matériel


----------



## subsole (17 Mai 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> ok c'est bizzarre quand même. Mais comment se fait il qu'avec le nombre de personnes qui ont ce problème, même si nous ne sommes pas ds miliers, Apple ne prenne pas en compte les réparations en avouant ce défaut matériel



Bonjour,
Regarde ces liens, ça te donnera  la marche à suivre, ce n'est pas le même problème, mais en secouant bien le pommier on peut récolter quelques pommes.
 ===>http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/ligne-verticale-sur-ecran-575472.html#post7592182
D'autre part , à mon avis c'est un vice caché, jette une oeil par là ===> http://forums.macg.co/7936172-post16.html


----------



## bartmanb (17 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Regarde ces liens, ça te donnera  la marche à suivre, ce n'est pas le même problème, mais en secouant bien le pommier on peut récolter quelques pommes.
> ===>http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/ligne-verticale-sur-ecran-575472.html#post7592182
> D'autre part , à mon avis c'est un vice caché, jette une oeil par là ===> http://forums.macg.co/7936172-post16.html



Merci pour les infos. Effectivement les G5 ont eu ce problème et après une procédure judiciaire Apple a reconnu le problème des barres verticales comme vice caché. Le problème c'est que mon iMac est une version de 2008 et n'est pas dans la liste des versions ayant ces défauts (dixit Support Apple). Donc du coup ça devient plus difficile à défendre et faire une procédure judiciaire pour avoir gain de cause demande malheureusement pas mal d'investissement (financière et également du temps). De ce fait j'ai amené la machine à un réparateur agrée pour le diagnostic, j'aurai une réponse demain donc dès que j'ai plus de renseignements je vous en informe.
En attendant je squatte mon bon vieux macbook qui lui aura tenu bien plus longtemps... (sauf la coque qui s'est craquelé...) Apple quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## rabortx (18 Mai 2011)

hello

j'ai eu un probleme comme dit plus haut, mais étant sous garanti fnac j'ai pas cherché plus loin ,ils sont venus prendre la machine ,ont fait réparer chez apple et mon ramené 10 jours après , en plus , a la fnac il te prête un portable pour patienter !

RAbortX


----------



## bartmanb (18 Mai 2011)

rabortx a dit:


> hello
> 
> j'ai eu un probleme comme dit plus haut, mais étant sous garanti fnac j'ai pas cherché plus loin ,ils sont venus prendre la machine ,ont fait réparer chez apple et mon ramené 10 jours après , en plus , a la fnac il te prête un portable pour patienter !
> 
> RAbortX



Arff le luxe, c'est beau quand tout est sous garantie. Pour venir aux nouvelles de mon côté, j'ai eu le réparateur agrée au téléphone, il m'a signalé que c'était bien un problème de carte graphique (comme si je le savais pas... je suis pas ingé en info pour rien lol quoiqueeee....)
Il m'a également dit qu'il a appelé Apple pour la prise en charge des réparations et petit enfin micro "miracle", ils lui ont dit d'envoyer la machine à un centre de niveau 2 (si quelqu'un sait ce que ça représente.... )  afin de regarder si les frais de réparation seraient à leur charge. 

Il y'a donc de minces chances à priori que cela soit pris en charge par Apple, même si ils peuvent toujours refuser suite à ce nouveau diagnostic. Le réparateur m'a dit qu'ils auront la réponse d'ici 48-72h... L'espoir fait vivre !!! Allez Apple fait moi rêver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evoks (19 Mai 2011)

Salut a tous,

Moi y'a deux semaines environ, mon iMac a fait des siennes aussi... J'etais entrain de surfer sur le web tranquilement, et d'un coup, plein d'artefacts de partout, freeze... Du coup, le lendemain direction le centre agréé  Apple. Le technicien demarre la machine en appuyant sur B pour faire un diagnostique complet. Resultat : carte vidéo bonne mais sa sonde est HS + un problème de RAM. D'après lui, le coup de la sonde = carte graphique HS. Du coup,  ~400 euros de réparation (dont 270 euros HT la carte 3D de 2 ans et demi !!! Merci Apple d'utiliser du matos que personne utilise ). La carte qui pète + les taches sur l'écran qui sont de plus en plus nombreuse... L'iMac alu de 2008 était pas un super cru.


----------



## Fraaldr45 (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis votre  fil de très près car mon iMac d'avril 2008 pourrait être concerner. 
Mais d'après vos problèmes rencontrés cela touche surtout les cartes Nvidia.
Ma carte graphique est une Ati 2400 HD le bas de gamme de l'époque.
je comprends mieux le choix d'apple pour Ati.


----------



## bartmanb (19 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement les cartes NVidia ont toujours eu des problèmes de surchauffe... mais c'est sur la cru 2008 c'était la meilleure carte proposée... Je pense que les ATI sont beaucoup moins concernées voire même pas du tout donc surveille quand même la bête mais à priori tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis.

Evoks à priori ton problème n'a pas été prise en charge par Apple au niveau des frais ce qui me fait peur d'ailleurs... surtout que 400 pour changer la carte graphique c'est énorme...  Je balise je balise... Mais pour ton soucis le centre agrée Apple auquel tu t'es remis a-t-il fait le nécessaire en appelant Apple afin de demander si la carte graphique faisait partie d'une série défectueuse ou autre ? Pour moi c'est le cas, c'est vrai que j'ai eu cette chance là, maintenant le sort de mon iMac et de mon portefeuille est entre les mains du centre de niveau 2 confused:) 

A priori on commence à recenser pas mal de soucis sur cette version, ça fait peur mais ça risque de faire prendre conscience à Apple les soucis sur certains modèles de sa carte graphique...

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## Fraaldr45 (19 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir Bartmanb,
Merci pour ton point de vue sur les cartes Ati.
J'espère qu'apple prendra en charge le remplacement, car c'est bien un vice caché du coté de Nvidia.


----------



## Evoks (21 Mai 2011)

Salut Bartmanb,

Est-ce que tu es encore sous Apple Care ? Parce que moi c'est pas le cas hein... J'aurais du le prendre, pour 150 euros. Je m'en veux un peu la sur le coup... :hein:


----------



## bartmanb (22 Mai 2011)

non malheureusement je n'ai pas pris l'apple care... on verra les résultats de cette mésaventure lundi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

on devrait toujours inclure l'Apple Care dans son budget lors de l'achat ... même la durée est à mon avis trop courte, 3 ans c'est pas suffisant


----------



## bartmanb (23 Mai 2011)

> on devrait toujours inclure l'Apple Care dans son budget lors de l'achat ... même la durée est à mon avis trop courte, 3 ans c'est pas suffisant



C'est clair trois ans c'est trop court !! Mais bon après l'Apple Care n'est pas censé servir pour des pannes récurrentes et vice cachés mais pour des pannes ponctuelles comme toute garantie. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est sûr que c'est toujours bien de l'avoir !


----------



## Evoks (25 Mai 2011)

Alors ? Des nouvelles ?


----------



## Cetrac (27 Mai 2011)

Je viens de récupérer mon Imac de 2008 qui présentait les mêmes symptômes. La carte à été changée (en 3 jours) - j'avais heureusement l'Applecare... mais à lire ces témoignages, ça fait peur pour la suite...


----------



## Evoks (27 Mai 2011)

Pareil, j'ai récupéré mon iMac aujourd'hui. C'était bien la carte graphique qui était morte, là tout marche impec. 2 ans et demi de vie en plus et 350 euros en moins ! Youpi... 
Quand on regarde sur les forums, on voit que beaucoup ont ce probleme. Toujours avec la 8800GS, et ils apparaissent depuis fevrier 2011. Donc 2 ans tout juste apres sa sortie... J'ai acheté mon iMac en aout 2008, et il est tombé en panne en mai 2011 soit 33 mois d'utilisation. Je suis assez chanceux quand on y pense.
On peut maintenant estimer la vie d'un iMac 2008 : 24 - 36 mois... Si y'a que la CG qui tombe en panne.


----------



## bartmanb (28 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

je viens vous donner des nouvelles de mon périple avec Apple car j'en ai eu ce matin. Mon réparateur agrée m'a en effet appelé afin de me donner le verdict pour ce qui est de la prise en charge des frais de réparation par Apple. Et là mauvaise nouvelle : on me confirme que le problème ne peut être pris en charge par Apple car aucun problème n'a été reconnu comme défaut de série... et d'après le diagnostique ce serait l'écran qui serait en cause (ce qui me parait bizarre quand même) et les frais de réparation s'élèveraient à 600euros. J'ai donc rappelé Apple pour parler de mon dossier à un responsable du support et toujours le même discours de leur côté "d'après le numéro de série de votre iMac et le problème rencontré, vous ne pouvez disposez de la prise en charge des frais par Apple et nous ne pouvons traiter votre cas comme cas particulier". Ce qui me rend fou, surtout quand je vois le nombre de personnes ayant rencontré ce problème sur les iMac de 2008 avec 8800GS.

Je vais donc tenter de mener une offensive en envoyant un courrier avec un dossier complet auprès du service client d'Apple, cela à Paris et en Ireland (adresse donnée par le support d'Apple) mais également en l'envoyant à 60millions de consommateurs et UFC que choisir.

Je me permets donc de demander par le biais de ce topic aux personnes ayant rencontré ce soucis un petit état des lieux de la situation que vous avez rencontré et vécu avec bien évidemment la finalité de l'aventure. Si vous pouvez également préciser le numéro de série de votre iMac ça serait le top car cela permettrait de voir si les numéros font partie d'une même série et permettrait ainsi de posséder un argument de poids.

Merci par avance, 
Je compte sur votre collaboration et votre solidarité afin de mener ce combat auprès de la firme à la pomme.


----------



## pedraw (10 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, et bonsoir Bartmanb,

après de nombreuses avantures pas forcement agréables :

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/reclamation-par-mail-a-apple-675622.html#post8784832

J'ai continué à rencontrer des pbs de CG, j'ai mis istats, et le verdict et tombé : la CG monte à 80°C et le reste de la machine est assez chaud aussi...passé 80 parfois 85°c freeze, flash etc...

en cherchant donc sur les forums je tombe ici et c'est visiblement les même problème :
imac 24" de juin 2008
cpu 3ghz
et bien sûr CG Nvidia 8800GS

Pour info, et à priori je suis pas le seul, le problème s'est manifesté dans la situation suivante :
pricipalement sous Wow avec G13 (mais pas que....dès qu'il y a des grosses sollicitations vidéo en plein écran)

Pour Bartmanb, vois sur mon autre post si tu trouves des infos pour ta démarche ou mp moi (ou poses tes questions ici) peut être que cela pourras t'être utile.

Je précise que l'exception de garantie et la prise en charge des réparations ont pu se faire parce que j'avais déjà réglé la réparation de la CG (500), mais pas parce que c'est une 8800.

avec du bol et des aller retour, je finirais par avoir une CG pas buggée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------

J'oubliais,

sur conseil de mon centre, qui lui aussi c'est fait bouler par Apple, j'ai entrepris individuellement les démarches, apple reste plus sensible aux clients qu'aux centres agréés.


----------



## rboutin (21 Juin 2011)

bonjour, le même tour m'est arrivé. carte vidéo HS. après de longues recherches sur la toile, j'ai enfin déniché un SAV, moins cher que la Pomme. Le prix demandé pour le changement de la carte graphique 400 ttc (tout de même, mais pas le choix si je veux conserver mon imac). Voici le nom de la boutique : MACOSASSISTANCE (on les trouve sur le net).
J'espère que cela vous sera utile.


----------



## bartmanb (1 Juillet 2011)

pedraw a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, et bonsoir Bartmanb,
> 
> après de nombreuses avantures pas forcement agréables :
> 
> ...



Salut à toi pedraw,

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil à ton post. Effectivement le problème semble être le même que le mien à la différence près que le diagnostic réalisé par le centre de maintenance conclue sur un dysfonctionnement de la dalle et non pas de la carte graphique. Certes je pourrai déjà m'engager déjà à payer cette réparation mais pour plusieurs raison je ne l'ai toujours pas fait :
- la première est que 600euros de réparation c'est énorme et pour ce prix je me tâte réellement à attendre et à acheter un pc dans les moi à venir avec des composants bien plus récents.
- De plus même après réparation je ne suis vraiment pas sûr que je pourrai obtenir gain de cause et que les réparations ainsi que la main d'oeuvre me seront ainsi remboursées.
- La troisième raison étant que j'ai des doutes au niveau du diagnostique car je pense que le problème vient plutôt de la carte graphique. Pour cela j'aurai aimé pouvoir effectuer un test : brancher l'iMac sur ma télé à l'aide de l'adaptateur dvi -> hdmi afin de voir si le soucis provient effectivement de la dalle. Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas ce câble actuellement et qu'un collègue pourra me le prêter que dans quelques temps. 

Voilà l'état actuel des choses, je suis quand même dégoûté de cette mésaventure et je pense réellement repasser du côté PC pour les fixes (afin de maintenir une meilleure évolution du matériel etc...) et rester chez Apple pour les ordi portables. Mais cela ne règle pas mon problème certes...  

A tous : 
Si par ailleurs une personne est intéressée par des pièces détachées ou un iMac défectueux n'hésitez pas à me contacter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------




rboutin a dit:


> bonjour, le même tour m'est arrivé. carte vidéo HS. après de longues recherches sur la toile, j'ai enfin déniché un SAV, moins cher que la Pomme. Le prix demandé pour le changement de la carte graphique 400 ttc (tout de même, mais pas le choix si je veux conserver mon imac). Voici le nom de la boutique : MACOSASSISTANCE (on les trouve sur le net).
> J'espère que cela vous sera utile.



Merci pour l'info, mais à priori MACOSASSISTANCE se situe sur Paris, et habitant sur Marseille ce ne sera donc pas très pratique pour moi.

Merci quand même.


----------



## brbr (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous
Allez, j'en rajoute une couche de mon côté. Le mien est un imac intel 20' de fin 2006, et la carte graphique (dixit apple) est dead. C'est arrivé quelques jours après une mise à niveau de tiger à leopard (le mois dernier), et pendant que mon gamin jouait à un jeu en plein écran. Y a-t-il une relation de cause à effet? Mystère... 550 
Donc j'aimerais bien mettre cet ordi en esclave et pouvoir le piloter à partir d'un mac book pro encore en tiger. Est-ce qqun sait si c'est possible, et si oui, comment faire?
J'ai déjà récupéré des données en démarrant l'imac en appuyant sur T, mais certaines informations sont impossibles à obtenir de cette façon.


----------



## pedraw (5 Juillet 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> Salut à toi pedraw,
> 
> J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil à ton post. Effectivement le problème semble être le même que le mien à la différence près que le diagnostic réalisé par le centre de maintenance conclue sur un dysfonctionnement de la dalle et non pas de la carte graphique. Certes je pourrai déjà m'engager déjà à payer cette réparation mais pour plusieurs raison je ne l'ai toujours pas fait :
> - la première est que 600euros de réparation c'est énorme et pour ce prix je me tâte réellement à attendre et à acheter un pc dans les moi à venir avec des composants bien plus récents.
> ...



A mon avis pour le remboursement des réparations, sachant que le pb n'est pas reconnu par apple (GS8800) et que tu es hors garantie, il n'y aura pas grand chose à attendre, la seule chose à attendre et une machine qui fonctionne une fois les réparations effectuées et payées (la garantie sur l'intervention)... maintenant 500-600 euros pour avoir une machine équivalente (donc avec une chance d'avoir les mêmes pb ....) qui aurait déjà 3 ans... et l'ayant fait...je doute finallement que ce soit une bonne idée...vu que ma machine est repartie au centre. même avec CM-CG et dalle neuve.

J'attends son retour, je repasse tout en léopard...en j'obtiens (peut être) une brique en allu a 2000 euros qui fera de la musique (j'espère)...très classe en soirée.

Pour la question du test sur une TV, cela m'avait été conseillé, ça avait "corrigé" le pb pour un temps, tout était revenu à la normale, quelques semaines. à voir. Mais franchement, comme tu l'indique, je suis convaincu que cela reste la CG (GS8800)... peut être même snow léopard, qui n'arrange rien...incompatibilité ?  je suis pas sûr, mais en tout cas, avant l'upgrade, c'était mieux  (voilà je passe pour un vieux réac)

Courage à tous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------




brbr a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Allez, j'en rajoute une couche de mon côté. Le mien est un imac intel 20' de fin 2006, et la carte graphique (dixit apple) est dead. C'est arrivé quelques jours après une mise à niveau de tiger à leopard (le mois dernier), et pendant que mon gamin jouait à un jeu en plein écran. Y a-t-il une relation de cause à effet? Mystère... 550
> Donc j'aimerais bien mettre cet ordi en esclave et pouvoir le piloter à partir d'un mac book pro encore en tiger. Est-ce qqun sait si c'est possible, et si oui, comment faire?
> J'ai déjà récupéré des données en démarrant l'imac en appuyant sur T, mais certaines informations sont impossibles à obtenir de cette façon.



Je dirais :
1 démarre la machine malade en mode target
2 démarre celle qui va bien en appuyant sur ALT, puis choisis le disque target


----------



## bartmanb (6 Juillet 2011)

pedraw a dit:


> A mon avis pour le remboursement des réparations, sachant que le pb n'est pas reconnu par apple (GS8800) et que tu es hors garantie, il n'y aura pas grand chose à attendre, la seule chose à attendre et une machine qui fonctionne une fois les réparations effectuées et payées (la garantie sur l'intervention)... maintenant 500-600 euros pour avoir une machine équivalente (donc avec une chance d'avoir les mêmes pb ....) qui aurait déjà 3 ans... et l'ayant fait...je doute finallement que ce soit une bonne idée...vu que ma machine est repartie au centre. même avec CM-CG et dalle neuve.
> 
> J'attends son retour, je repasse tout en léopard...en j'obtiens (peut être) une brique en allu a 2000 euros qui fera de la musique (j'espère)...très classe en soirée.
> 
> ...



Effectivement, plus j'avance plus je me dis qu'il faut que je laisse tomber la réparation de mon iMac. Si c'est pour qu'il retombe en panne dans la foulée, c'est pas la peine. Du coup je pense le revendre pour une personne qui souhaite le récupérer pour pièces ou autre et selon le prix de revient je me rachèterai un pc...

Par contre pour info j'étais sous Snow Leopard depuis un bon moment mais je jouais sous windows 7 quand le problème est survenu.


----------



## pedraw (6 Juillet 2011)

Parlant de jeu, le jour où Apple gèrera correctement les joystick et gamepad logitech.......sera un grand jour...

Sinon, pour le moment pas grand chose de plus à dire sur ces histoires de problème graphique...


----------



## brbr (6 Juillet 2011)

pedraw a dit:


> Je dirais :
> 1 démarre la machine malade en mode target
> 2 démarre celle qui va bien en appuyant sur ALT, puis choisis le disque target



Bingo! Dans le mille! Sans me vanter, t'assures!   Quand je pense qu'un type de chez Apple Store me disait que c'était impossible à cause des systèmes différents.... Effectivement, c'est la bonne marche à suivre. Je me retrouve dans l'environnement de mon IMac en 10.6 sur le portable qui est 10.5. Du coup je peux récupérer ce que je veux...et même continuer à bosser dessus en faisant les sauvegardes sur un disque ext en attendant d'avoir les thunes de racheter une machine neuve. Je peux même synchroniser l'iphone! 
Il n'est pas question de faire réparer une machine qui sera obsolète dans peu de temps. Je vais le garder je pense pour l'instant C'est une sorte de super disque dur connectable à internet. Bon, je verrai.

_Par contre pour info j'étais sous Snow Leopard depuis un bon moment mais je jouais sous windows 7 quand le problème est survenu_.
donc travaillons avec mac et jouons avec pc.


----------



## Samsoon (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens m'ajouter à la liste des personnes ayant la carte GS8800 de grillée sur un IMac 2008. Mon écran est devenu noir pendant que j'écrivais sous word et puis impossible de le redémarrer... même pas un petit son au démarrage. Il venait d'avoir 3 ans. Je l'ai apporté à mon revendeur agréé qui m'a diagnostiqué la panne. Il m'a dit qu'il allait essayer de faire passer ce problème comme défaut de fabrication auprès d'Apple car je n'étais pas le premier à rencontrer cette panne. Il m'avait dit d'attendre 2 semaines et cela va faire bientôt un mois que j'attends et toujours rien ...


----------



## bartmanb (8 Juillet 2011)

Samsoon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens m'ajouter à la liste des personnes ayant la carte GS8800 de grillée sur un IMac 2008. Mon écran est devenu noir pendant que j'écrivais sous word et puis impossible de le redémarrer... même pas un petit son au démarrage. Il venait d'avoir 3 ans. Je l'ai apporté à mon revendeur agréé qui m'a diagnostiqué la panne. Il m'a dit qu'il allait essayer de faire passer ce problème comme défaut de fabrication auprès d'Apple car je n'étais pas le premier à rencontrer cette panne. Il m'avait dit d'attendre 2 semaines et cela va faire bientôt un mois que j'attends et toujours rien ...



Bonjour samsoon

Je me permet de t'écrire car suite à ce poste et aux différentes personnes ayant recontrés ce problème je cherche à constituer un "dossier" sur ce sujet afin de prouver à Apple que ce problème est récurrent et non pas restreint à un cas isolé comme ils le disent. 
Pour cela j'aurai aimé savoir s'il est possible que tu me consacres quelques minutes afin de me donner des précisions sur le contexte du problème que tu as rencontré, à savoir : 
- les effets remarqués sur l'imac (bandes verticales, pixels de couleurs, freeze etc...)
- le modèle de l'iMac (année, taille de l'écran, processeur et carte graphique)
- le numéro de série (très important car c'est sur ce facteur que le problème peut être reconnu comme défaut de série)
- et tout justificatif (fiche de diagnostique ou de réparation ou autre) prouvant le défaut

Je te serai très reconnaissant si tu peux répondre à ce message par mp car je prends ce problème très au sérieux étant donné que mon iMac n'a que 2ans et demi et que ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une telle panne, et qui est de plus non reconnue par Apple malgré le nombre de personnes qui l'ont rencontré.
Je te remercie par avance et attends ton retour pour avoir un témoignage supplémentaire, ce qui permettra peut être à termes d'obtenir la prise en charge par Apple de ce vice caché, cela pour moi mais également pour tous les autres clients de la marque à la Pomme ayant rencontré ce soucis. Merci encore.


----------



## Samsoon (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est un IMac 24 pouces 3,06 GHz avec une carte NVidia Gforce 8800 GS 512 Mo. Je l'ai acheté en mai 2008. Il est tombé en panne en juin 2011. Il n'y pas eu de signe avant-coureur. Je ne peux pas fournir le numéro de série ni de "déclaration de panne" car mon iMac se trouve encore chez mon revendeur agréé en attente d'un accord avec Apple. Ce sera avec plaisir que je les fournirai dès que je le récupérerai...


----------



## bartmanb (9 Juillet 2011)

Samsoon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est un IMac 24 pouces 3,06 GHz avec une carte NVidia Gforce 8800 GS 512 Mo. Je l'ai acheté en mai 2008. Il est tombé en panne en juin 2011. Il n'y pas eu de signe avant-coureur. Je ne peux pas fournir le numéro de série ni de "déclaration de panne" car mon iMac se trouve encore chez mon revendeur agréé en attente d'un accord avec Apple. Ce sera avec plaisir que je les fournirai dès que je le récupérerai...



Ok, pour ce qui est du numéro de série il est également inscrit sur ton bon de commande, si tu peux me l'envoyer par mp ça serait top (n'hésites pas à barrer tes coordonnées personnelles sur le bon via un logiciel comme paint ou autre). Et aussi juste pour info, pourrais-tu me préciser les effets remarqués sur ton iMac lors de la panne ? (freeze ? bandes verticale ? ...) 

Je te remercie par avance et croise les doigts pour toi


----------



## jackto (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour bartmanb

Je viens de voir tes messages et malheureusement je viens m'ajouter à la  liste des gens qui ont des pbs avec la carte GS 8800. Comme un peu  tous, mes pbs ont commencé depuis un mois. j'etais tranquillement sur  internet et ça a planté, freeze, puis des sortes de hachures / pixels  puis ecran gris au démarrage avec des hachures bleus / roses ( j'ai fait  des photos).J'ai fait un test apple hadware , mais pas de pb détecté  sur le matériel. J ai supprimé des applications ( painter, des films  etc).Là bizarrement pdt une semaine il a remarché normalement et  aujourd'hui de nouveaux des plantages ( freezes, hachures..) et quand  l'ordi se lance j'ai toujours de hachures puis ça devient tout orange  lol. 

mon imac est un 24 pouces, processor 3.06 ghz hard drive 500 gb, acheté  le 10/06/08 directement sur le site apple ( bizarrement pile 3 ans après  il plante)  le numero de série je crois que c'est ça "item serial  number 0010VM82300E0KM" je pense.

je ne suis pas encore allé au apple store pour les réparations ... vu le prix et apparemment ils n'aident pas...

si besoin de plus d'infos n'hésite pas


----------



## bartmanb (9 Juillet 2011)

jackto a dit:


> Bonjour bartmanb
> 
> Je viens de voir tes messages et malheureusement je viens m'ajouter à la  liste des gens qui ont des pbs avec la carte GS 8800. Comme un peu  tous, mes pbs ont commencé depuis un mois. j'etais tranquillement sur  internet et ça a planté, freeze, puis des sortes de hachures / pixels  puis ecran gris au démarrage avec des hachures bleus / roses ( j'ai fait  des photos).J'ai fait un test apple hadware , mais pas de pb détecté  sur le matériel. J ai supprimé des applications ( painter, des films  etc).Là bizarrement pdt une semaine il a remarché normalement et  aujourd'hui de nouveaux des plantages ( freezes, hachures..) et quand  l'ordi se lance j'ai toujours de hachures puis ça devient tout orange  lol.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Jackto,

Encore 1... Décidément pas mal de personnes sont concernées par ce soucis. Par rapport à mon dossier pourrais-tu m'envoyer par mp si tu es d'accord bien évidemment : 
- des photos des effets indésirables que tu as constaté 
- et surtout le plus important le bon de commande de l'iMac qui contient la configuration précise de celui-ci et également le numéro de série (un justificatif permettra d'avoir plus de crédibilité auprès d'Apple que les paroles) 

Je te remercie par avance, n'hésites pas à me contacter par mp pour m'envoyer tout ce que tu peux.

Cordialement, et en espérant que tout ça apportera ses fruits pour chacun de nous, car aujourd'hui contre Apple seul l'union peut faire face.


----------



## jackto (16 Juillet 2011)

hello bartmanb,

je ne sais pas si tu as eu mon msg pour te communiquer les infos que tu as besoin, je t'ai laissé mon email perso en mp l'as tu eu ??

cdt fabien


----------



## jebmac (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je commencerai par +1 .....hey oui !
Je continuerai par mon écurement et ma stupéfaction de voir un pc (euh pardon un iMac) à 1 400 eur rendre l'âme en moins de trois ans ...
Et je vais finir par vous raconter mon aventure qui m'a laissé sans voix et avec une certaine amertume .... colère de se retrouver devant un ordinateur qui a décidé du jour au lendemain de tirer sa révérence !

La bête : achat mi aout 2008 sur le refurb (réf.: G0FH0F/A)
Deux ans et quelques plus mois tard, un début de surventilation en regardant de la vidéo ou en travaillant sur des photos. Étonnant mais rien d'inquiétant pour ma part car il se calmait ensuite. Et puis,il faut bien refroidir les composants rentrés au chausse-pied dans une boite d'alu.
Puis un soir en rentrant du boulot, on me dit"bizarre, le Mac s'est bloqué deux fois dans la journée". Oui bizarre, car depuis que nous avions switché, il tournait comme une horloge à la grande satisfaction de la famille.... Ils en avaient marre de voir l'écran bleu de Windows !
Pas le temps de se mettre à l'aise qu'il se met à afficher pixels rouges, bleus. Redémarrage en douceur et ça repart.
Le lendemain, place aux artefacts, ventillos qui s'emballent, freezes ... Rien de va plus ... Je ne parviens même plus à le démarrer. Bip bip, la roue se fige et puis plus rien. Plusieurs tentatives avec crtl ... Alt ... Nada.
Je pronostique un 'game over' de la carte graphique.
Longues nuits à parcourir les forums sur mon iPad (ouais, je sais, accro mais très en colère) pour avoir une idée du pb. Il semblerait que la GS8800 claque souvent sur les iMac.

Je me décide donc à amener la bête chez un réparateur agréé pour en avoir le coeur net et connaitre le montant de la douloureuse (j'avais pas pris d'Apple Care car tous les échos que j'avais des machines Apple n'étaient pas particulièrement mauvais).
Résultat des courses : carte vidéo HS + disque dur / montant : 600 eur :mouais:
Un peu surpris pour le DD mais le réparateur ne parvenait pas à booter dessus même après un formatage.....
Bon, petit conseil de famille et nous décidons de le faire réparer.

Quelques jours plus tard, il me rappelle et m'explique que le changement de la carte n'a pas résolu le pb et qu'il faut changer la carte mère (sonde sur CM en default) ...Que l'outil de diag Apple avait fait remonter une mauvaise erreur. Devis approx. 750/800 eur. Stop, on arrête les dégâts. 

Abattu, je récupère mon iMac et le pose dans un coin de ma chambre... En attendant peut-être un miracle !

Voilà quelques semaines ont passé et je l'ai toujours en travers. Je peux comprendre qu'un ordinateur tombe en panne du jour au lendemain mais là j'ai plus le sentiment qu'il s'agisse d'un défaut de matériel. Que la fiabilité de la pomme s'effrite avec le temps, je ne suis pas surpris (phénomène que nous retrouvons de partout) mais 1 400 eur tous les trois ans, ce n'est pas possible. :hein:

Si cela n'est pas trop tard, je peux te faire parvenir mon numéro de serie pour grossir ton dossier. 

Cdlt


----------



## bartmanb (1 Août 2011)

jebmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je commencerai par +1 .....hey oui !
> Je continuerai par mon écurement et ma stupéfaction de voir un pc (euh pardon un iMac) à 1 400 eur rendre l'âme en moins de trois ans ...
> ...



Salut Jebmac,

Désolé de dire une fois de plus "Bienvenue au club!"... Décidément la liste s'allonge, et j'espère que ces témoignages feront ouvrir les yeux à Apple sur ce modèle précis. En ce qui concerne ta question il n'est pas trop tard pour me faire parvenir par mp ou par mail les justificatifs en ta possession pour me renseigner le numéro de série (sachant qu'un justificatif à la place d'un message privé dans un forum aura beaucoup plus de poids auprès d'Apple).

N'hésites donc pas à m'envoyer toutes les pièces qui sont en ta faveur pour compléter mon dossier, si tu possèdes également des artéfacts constatés, ils sont également la bienvenue.

Merci en tout cas pour ton témoignage,

Cordialement,


----------



## Caille Rotie (3 Août 2011)

+1.

Mac alu 24" acheté été 2008.
Le DD a cramé au bout d'un an et une semaine. Je m'étais faite une raison et je bootais sur DD externe (même si j'ai du renonce à windows par la même occasion) :/
Et hiers soir, sur mon jeu java en plein écran, j'ai eu un freeze avec des drôles d'artéfact (pixels verts en motifs w)
J'ai rebooté. Il a bien voulu redémarrer deux fois, mais à chaque fois pour freezer dans les secondes qui suivent, soit avec les pixels en "w" (maintenant roses/violet), et une fois avec une réactualisation très étrange de l'écran (flash rouges/blanc intercalé de mon image de fond Hyperspace)
J'ai mis le CD de Snow Leopard. Il a booté une fois dessus. C'était normal  mais quand j'ai voulu redémarrer sur mon disque externe, freez.
J'ai débranché mes disques, et je l'ai laissé débranché toute la nuit. 
Depuis, plus rien. Rien à faire, il ne boot plus du tout. Des fois j'ai la pomme, et la roue qui tourne un peu, mais la plupart du temps, je n'ai rien d'autres que les artéfacts sur fond blanc. Au mieux, il descend le voile gris avec le message en toutes les langues "vous devez redémarrer votre ordinateur"

J'ai tenté de réinitialisé la PRAM (démarrage avec cmd-alt-p-r) mais je n'ai jamais eu plus de 3 doing avant le magnifique "vous devez redémarrer votre ordinateur"
J'ai tenté le diagnostique avec la touche B, pas mieux.
Maintenant les pixels roses s'organisent en bandent verticales. 
J'ai essayé de prendre des photos, mais l'écran est tellement lumineux que ça donne pas grand chose.

Je chercherais demain mon bon de commande (machine achetée directement à l'apple store, j'espère que j'en ai une version électronique). A l'époque, j'ai mis 2000 euros dedans "pour qu'elle me fasse 10 ans comme la bulle -premier imac avec les couleurs"
Tu parles des 10 ans.

En attendant, j'ai acheté un micro-portable PC. 
On a tous des mac dans la famille depuis 30 ans, et ces 5 dernières années, on accumule tous des soucis comme jamais auparavant (alors que mon père travaille toujours sur son imac2 - l'écran articulé sur demi boule). Je suis droguée Apple, ça fait des années que je dis que je n&#8217;achèterais plus (et j'ai encore craqué pour l'iphone) mais ce coup ci, je suis sur la bonne voix de la désintoxication définitive.

Aller, je m'énerve pour rien et il est tard.
Mon petit PC marche bien pour l'instant, et s'il me claque dans les doigts dans 3 ans à l'expiration de la garantie, il m'aura quand même couté 4 fois moins cher.

Bonne nuit, et merci beaucoup à Bartmanb pour la centralisation des données, j'apporterais ma pierre à l'édifice bientôt.


----------



## bartmanb (11 Août 2011)

Caille Rotie a dit:


> +1.
> 
> Mac alu 24" acheté été 2008.
> Le DD a cramé au bout d'un an et une semaine. Je m'étais faite une raison et je bootais sur DD externe (même si j'ai du renonce à windows par la même occasion) :/
> ...



Merci pour les informations que tu m'as envoyé en mp ainsi que pour ton soutien il est normal d'essayer de faire avouer à Apple ses torts. Malheureusement ce n'est pas gagné d'avance, il est donc nécessaire de se munir du maximum de preuves que possible. En tout cas pour moi la désintoxication est belle et bien faite et mon prochaine ordinateur de bureau sera bel et bien un PC !


----------



## bartmanb (1 Septembre 2011)

Juste un petit up, pour faire remonter le topic au cas où de nouveaux cas seraient à répertorier.


----------



## Caille Rotie (6 Septembre 2011)

J'ai le devis : carte mère + carte graphique à changer = 850 euros.... c'est une somme astronomique ! quand je pense que ma "bulle" tourne toujours (malheureusement, avec 400mHZ, on peut même plus se balader sur le net)
Et avec cette manie du tout en un, je peux même pas en profiter pour upgrader au passage !! Non, je remets 45% du prix pour avoir la même machine qu'il y a trois ans.

Sur ce, OSX commence à me manquer sérieusement (sans compter mon grand écran)... Est-ce que je vais monter un Hackintosh ?


----------



## Caille Rotie (8 Septembre 2011)

Bon, je viens d'appeler Apple. 
Le conseiller m'a dit qu'une diziane de témoignages c'est bien trop peu face aux nombre de machines de cette génération qui marchent encore très bien. Qu'on était bien trop loin de la garantie, même si à deux ou trois semaines après expiration, ils peuvent faire un geste (j'aurais du les appeler pour le DD), mais là, deux ans, c'est vraiment trop.

Il m'a proposé d'acheter un nouvel imac avec l'extension 3 ans pour seulement 400 de plus que le devis.

Pour ce prix là, je vais m'acheter un Windows 7 et installer une VM Hackint0sh dessus... 

Ils ont tout gagné.


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2011)

Caille Rotie a dit:


> Bon, je viens d'appeler Apple.
> Le conseiller m'a dit qu'une diziane de témoignages c'est bien trop peu face aux nombre de machines de cette génération qui marchent encore très bien. Qu'on était bien trop loin de la garantie, même si à deux ou trois semaines après expiration, ils peuvent faire un geste (j'aurais du les appeler pour le DD), mais là, deux ans, c'est vraiment trop.
> 
> Il m'a proposé d'acheter un nouvel imac avec l'extension 3 ans pour seulement 400 de plus que le devis.
> ...



Bonjour,
Jette un oeil par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/7592182-post9.html


----------



## Caille Rotie (8 Septembre 2011)

oui, mais on est pas du tout sur les même série. Mon numéro est VM836LN40KM.
C'est peut être encore un problème de Nvidia, mais le défaut à été reconnu sur la 8600, pas encore sur la 8800.
Bref, je ne me sens pas là de les rappeler avec si peu d'éléments supplémentaires...

Pour la recherche coté anglophone, j'ai trouvé ceci : 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3133103?start=0&tstart=0
Il faisait assez chaud quand ma machine a planté. Je l'ai plus, mais il faudrait tester les vôtres après les avoir mise au frigo 

A lire aussi : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_aluminium
http://www.nightangel.fr/imac-24-fiabilite/
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=322418&hl=8800

Shéma des mac alu early 2008 : http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/lovemacs_2167_2460555283


----------



## bartmanb (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je reviens aux nouvelles en ce qui concerne le fameux problème des bandes verticales :
Après avoir amené l'iMac chez un réparateur agrée qui m'a diagnostiqué que la dalle LCD était en défaut (...) j'ai pu mené mon enquête la semaine dernière car pour moi c'est plus la carte graphique qui est en cause que la dalle. Pour cela j'ai effectué quelques tests car j'ai pu me procurer des connectiques et des procédures que j'ai trouvé sur internet. Et les résultats des différents tests sont les suivants :
- iMac en mode target et macbook lançant le système installé sur le disque dur de l'iMac : pas de soucis - le disque dur de l'iMac n'est donc pas endommagé.
- iMac utilisant un moniteur externe (ma télé) - aucune image sur ma TV car je ne peux switcher sur la TV du fait que je n'ai pas accès au Bureau et donc aux paramètres d'affichage.
- Et enfin le test "ultime" : démarrage de l'iMac en mode target, suppression des fichiers liés à l'accélération matérielle utilisés par la 8800GS (fichiers GeForce* et NV*). Résultat : l'iMac redémarre et j'arrive à atteindre le bureau même si celui-ci est toujours muni de bandes verticales.

Pour moi le problème est donc plutôt lié à la carte graphique. De ce fait j'ai recontacté ce matin le réparateur agrée Apple afin de lui expliquer les différents tests que j'ai pu effectuer et mon opinion et le tout en finissant sur l'indémodable : "et maintenant comment on fait ?". Il m'a donc proposé de le ramener afin de refaire une série de diagnostiques qui seront pris à leur charge. Du coup demain matin à la première heure je ramène la bête pour avoir confirmation sur la défaillance.

Pour Caille Rotie :
En ce qui concerne le devis global dont tu fais allusion connais-tu le montant associé au remplacement de la carte graphique ? Si oui la nouvelle carte précisée dans ce devis est elle la 8800GS ou la ATI RADEON HD 2600 Pro ? 
En tout cas en ce qui concerne le support d'Apple, j'ai laissé tombé le téléphone. Je vais tenter mon recommander avec les témoignages mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop d'espoir. 
Donc je pense qu'après cet essai l'ultime solution pour moi sera de revendre l'iMac pour pièces histoire de récupérer un mini-budget qui servira au montage d'un nouveau PC tout neuf et sans réelle surprise quant à la maintenance du produit.


----------



## Caille Rotie (10 Septembre 2011)

Le devis me propose un strict échange standard : le réparateur m'a dit que c'est ainsi qu'il pouvait proposer les prix les plus bas : 
661-4664 Card, Video, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS : 275,00 
661-4667 Board, Logic, 3.06 GHz : 581,00 
MOA MAIN D OEUVRE : 75,00 

la carte  ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro est celle proposée sur les configurations plus petite que celle du mac que j'ai acheté. Même si elle ne présente pas le même degré d'instabilité, je ne la souhaite pas particulièrement : j'ai besoin d'une grosse carte graphique pour jouer sous windows.

Pour Apple, j'ai répondu au mail automatique "êtes vous satisfait de votre appel au support". On va voir si j'ai des réponses, je pense au moins retenter la semaine prochaine.
(s'il me payent la moitié du devis, je rempile pour trois ans)

Au pire, j'ai un pote avec qui on va essayé de récupérer la dalle écran.
Sinon, à qui penses-tu revendre la machine, quel prix espères-tu en tirer ? (moi je n'ai même plus de carte mère dessus, j'ai peur qu'elle ne vaille vraiment plus grand chose)

Bonne chance à toi.


----------



## bartmanb (10 Septembre 2011)

275euros la 8800gs c'est pas trés cher vu les prix que j'ai pu voir sur internet qui s'approchaient plus de 500$.

Si j'arrive à l'avoir à ce même tarif je pense que je pencherai plus sur celle-ci plutôt que la ati. 
En ce qui concerne la revente, je le mettrai sur le bon coin et le prix dépendra du devis de réparation estimé mais je pense le revendre sans faire les réparations : dans les environs de 500euros si c'est juste la carte graphique qui est défaillante en fournissant bien evidemment le devis fourni par le réparateur. franchement je n'ai même plus envi de le garder tellement j'appréhende une éventuelle futur panne.


----------



## bartmanb (12 Septembre 2011)

Bon je reviens aux nouvelles et voui toujours et encore !!!

J'ai ramené suite à mes tests mon iMac au réparateur Apple chez qui j'avais fait faire le diagnostique en lui expliquant pour moi, le motif qui avait été diagnostiqué de leur côté était erroné. Ils ont bien sympathiquement décidé de procéder à un nouveau test à leur frais à savoir brancher mon iMac sur un autre écran d'iMac afin de voir si le problème venait de celui-ci ou pas. Et le résultat d'après vous ??? Et bah c'est bibi qui avait raison  Oufff mes tests n'ont pas servi à rien !!! Du coup le technicien m'a dit qu'ils allaient appeler Apple pour essayer d'obtenir une prise en charge exclusive. Chose qui a été faite aujourd'hui mais à priori ils n'ont toujours pas voulu même si l'appel venait directement d'un de leur revendeur agrée. Vive Apple !!! Du coup le technicien m'a proposé d'enlever toute la poussière de l'iMac et de remettre un coup de pâte thermique sur la carte graphique afin de voir si cela va régler les soucis. Je ne suis pas convaincu car j'ai peur que la carte soit déjà endommagé. J'aurai en tout cas des nouvelles des résultats obtenus d'ici la fin de la semaine, je reviendrai vers vous pour vous en tenir informé ne vous inquiétez pas. J'en profiterai également pour faire un devis de remplacement avec l'ATI HD 2600 Pro et la 8800GS, histoire d'avoir un ordre d'idée pour calculer le prix de revente en occasion.

En espérant que le technicien m'apportera quand même une meilleure nouvelle d'ici vendredi... pour une fois ça serait pas mal...


----------



## roller and scracther (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un peu le même souci que vous, même Imac, même CG 8800 GS.
Sauf que moi ça a commencé avec des bugs graphiques, et désormais ça me fait un kernel panic au demarrage (demande de reboot du systeme).

Donc je ne sais pas encore ce que c'est mais je soupçonne ma CG de m'avoir laché.


----------



## bartmanb (17 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un peu le même souci que vous, même Imac, même CG 8800 GS.
> Sauf que moi ça a commencé avec des bugs graphiques, et désormais ça me fait un kernel panic au demarrage (demande de reboot du systeme).
> 
> Donc je ne sais pas encore ce que c'est mais je soupçonne ma CG de m'avoir laché.



Salut,

Effectivement ces signes sont en général avant-coureur d'un panne de carte graphique. Mon réparateur agrée Apple a essayé d'appeler le support de la marque à la pomme pour obtenir gain de cause et réparation à leur frais. Mais ce fut la même chose que de mon côté, Apple ne considère pas ce problème comme vice caché mais plutôt comme des problèmes ponctuels...  
Pour t'assurer si c'est la carte graphique tu peux essayer la manip que j'ai pu trouver sur le net qui consiste à démarrer soit sur ton système si tu y arrives soit démarrer sur un autre mac avec le disque dur de l'iMac en mode Target. Puis déplacer du dossier  /Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions/ les fichiers concernant les drivers Nvidia qui commence par GeForce* et NV*. Après les avoir déplacer, redémarre ta machine et tu verras si tu obtiens toujours des Kernel Panic. et des bugs graphiques. Dans tous les cas ce test n'est pas une solution car tu ne bénéficies plus de l'accélération matérielle donc tu ne peux plus jouer ou utiliser des logiciels comme final cut, photoshop, gimp ou autre. En espérant que de ton côté le problème va s'arranger, de mon côté je vais aller récupérer mon iMac maintenant, le réparateur a du tester de mettre une ATI RADEON 2600 Pro d'un modèle 20" sur mon iMac 24''. Plus qu'à voir s'il me confirme que le problème vient juste QUE de la carte graphique. Si c'est le cas je vais le mettre en vente en occasion pour une personne qui serait intéressée de l'acheter à un bon prix mais devant changer la carte graphique.


----------



## roller and scracther (17 Septembre 2011)

Pour être plus précis, je peux redémarrer côté windows xp, même si je ne peux lancer aucun jeu (comme tu dis je n'ai plus d'accélération matérielle) mais je peux régler les résolutions, ou regarder des videos, surfer....

Si c'est la carte graphique, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je peux faire tout ça...
De l'autre côté, côté mac os donc, j'ai toujours des kernel panic.


----------



## Le Flagada (17 Septembre 2011)

Sous IMac 3,06 Ghz de 2008 j'ai dû faire changer ma CG 8800 GS (400 zeuros...) l'an dernier et là apres cinq minutes sur Safari , freeze et donc j'eteins l'ordi à l'arrache. 
Je tente par la suite de redemarrer et là ça bloque au demarrage, j'ai la roue crantée qui reste bloquée, figée, oui c'est sur, elle bouge plus....
J'effectue un AHT qui me dit : rien à signaler...
Que dois-je en conclure ? La CG à nouveau ?
En mode target mon disque apparait sur le bureau de mon macbook pro.
Je prends tout conseil, merci !


----------



## roller and scracther (17 Septembre 2011)

Je connaissais pas cet AHT....
Je viens de le faire également, il me dit qu'il n'y a aucun problème à signaler...

Est-il possible qu'une carte soit grillée et qu'il ne le voit pas ?


----------



## jebmac (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Désolé bartmanb pour mon retard ... j'ai vu ta réponse à mon retour de vacances ... reprise du boulot en fanfare et j'ai bataillé pour récupérer mes docs sur ma TM !. C'est chose faite maintenant.
J'ai lu que tu avais fait des tests, retourné voir ton réparateur et qu'il avait recontacté Apple pour une prise en charge mais nada ! Ils ont la tête dur .
Je vois aussi qu'il y a de nvx comapngons de galère  avec les mêmes symptômes !
Y a qd même un truc, non !.
Pour le prix de la CG 8800GS, il est annoncé 280 eur HT sur mon devis, pour info.

Ton réparateur a t il remis un coup de pate thermique ? Cela lui a fait du bien ou pas ?

En attendant d'avoir un retour sur ton devis de remplacement ... lorsque mon réparateur a changé la CG, le mac restait en défaut ! J'ai du mal à comprendre. La CG et la CM en rade en même temps, ca me laisse perplexe et surtout ca me met en colère.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## bartmanb (19 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Pour être plus précis, je peux redémarrer côté windows xp, même si je ne peux lancer aucun jeu (comme tu dis je n'ai plus d'accélération matérielle) mais je peux régler les résolutions, ou regarder des videos, surfer....
> Si c'est la carte graphique, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je peux faire tout ça...
> De l'autre côté, côté mac os donc, j'ai toujours des kernel panic.



Pour effectuer tout ce que tu dis dans ce message, tu as déplacé tous les fichiers liés à la carte graphique ? Si oui, je pense que le soucis provient de la carte graphique. Ce que tu peux effectivement regarder dans tous les cas sur windows xp c'est de trouver un soft qui permet de voir la température du gpu ce qui pourra t'aiguiller un peu plus. Mais pour être sûr que seule la carte graphique est la cause de tes problèmes la seule solution est de tester avec un autre carte.
Et pour info l'AHT dans le cas d'une carte graphique ne sort aucune information... j'étais dans le même cas...




Le Flagada a dit:


> Sous IMac 3,06 Ghz de 2008 j'ai dû faire changer ma CG 8800 GS (400 zeuros...) l'an dernier et là apres cinq minutes sur Safari , freeze et donc j'eteins l'ordi à l'arrache.
> Je tente par la suite de redemarrer et là ça bloque au demarrage, j'ai la roue crantée qui reste bloquée, figée, oui c'est sur, elle bouge plus....
> J'effectue un AHT qui me dit : rien à signaler...
> Que dois-je en conclure ? La CG à nouveau ?
> ...



A mon avis c'est la carte graphique, un des tests que tu peux effectuer est celui que j'ai décrit précédemment qui consiste à déplacer les fichiers liés au module de la carte graphique. Ainsi si ton iMac devrait redémarrer sans problème et tu devrais avoir accès au bureau et à tes applications normalement, le seul hic c'est que tu n'auras plus d'accélération matérielle. Si avec ce test, ton iMac marche sans problème il y'a alors de grande chances que le soucis provienne encore de la carte graphique effectivement...




jebmac a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Désolé bartmanb pour mon retard ... j'ai vu ta réponse à mon retour de vacances ... reprise du boulot en fanfare et j'ai bataillé pour récupérer mes docs sur ma TM !. C'est chose faite maintenant.
> J'ai lu que tu avais fait des tests, retourné voir ton réparateur et qu'il avait recontacté Apple pour une prise en charge mais nada ! Ils ont la tête dur .
> Je vois aussi qu'il y a de nvx comapngons de galère  avec les mêmes symptômes !
> ...



salut jebmac,

Alors de mon côté pas mal de nouvelles : 
- mon réparateur a effectivement tester de remettre la pâte thermique, mais ça n'a rien changé. La carte devait être déjà endommagée. 
- de ce fait il m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait rien tester de plus parce qu'il n'avait pas de machine dispo si ce n'était un iMac 20". Et heureusement qu'il me l'a dit parce qu'après avoir mené ma petite enquête sur ce modèle j'ai remarqué que la carte graphique qu'elle embarquée était la ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro soit celle qui également compatible avec mon 24" de 2008. Je l'ai donc rappelé au plus vite pour lui dire et m'a dit qu'il allait tester le remplacement de ma carte avec celle-ci. J'y suis donc allé et là il a fait le test devant moi : tout fonctionnait nickel !!! Le problème était donc lié à la carte graphique et qu'à elle seule. 
Je lui ai alors demandé s'il pouvait avoir une carte par leur fournisseur. Et après recherche, non leur fournisseur n'en disposait pas. J'ai alors ressorti ma fameuse question passe-partout "Alors comment on fait ?" et m'a répondu alors "bah à priori le problème provient de la carte, ce que je peux vous proposer c'est de remplacer votre carte par la ati de test et de ne vous facturer que la main-d'oeuvre soit 90euros". Et là comment dire : après 2secondes et demi de réflexion j'ai accepté sans hésitation et m'a fait le remplacement dans les heures suivantes. J'ai donc pu récupérer mon iMac samedi après-midi, j'ai formaté mon disque comme je souhaité le faire et tout fonctionne nickel !!! Heureuse fin pour moi mais je souhaite quand même le revendre car la ATI a des performances moins élevées pour ce qui est jeux. 

Voilà ce que je peux dire. Ca m'a pris pas mal de temps et je n'ai pas hésité à revenir régulièrement vers mon réparateur. Mais c'est vraiment grâce à leur mauvais diagnostique que j'ai pu bénéficier de ce traitement de faveur. Sinon pour information j'avais vu sur ebay la même ATI pour 24" à 250euros vendue par un revendeur français à priori.
Quoiqu'il arrive si ta carte mère est également défectueuse les frais de réparation vont être vraiment excessifs et je ne vois pas quelle solution alternative tu pourrais trouver... Comme tu as pu le voir en tout cas avec toutes les personnes sur ce forum qui ont ce même soucis, et malgré tous les coups de fil que j'ai pu effectué et mon réparateur aussi au support Apple, rien n'a été fait de leur côté. Pour moi c'est clair : iMac c'est fini, me revoici mon du PC !


----------



## PiKaPuE (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je renforce les rangs de ceux qui sont victimes du complot de la 8800GS...

iMac 24", 3,06Ghz, 8800GS. Cas typique...

Mon iMac a tout juste 3 ans (pas d'Apple Care), et sans aucun signe avant coureur, plantage au cours d'une session de jeux sous Windows (à peine 15 min après le boot). 
Redémarrage immédiat impossible (écran noir sans aucune réponse, machine qui tentait de booter en boucle). Ce matin, j'arrive à démarrer (partition windows par défaut), j'arrive à l'écran d'accueil quand l'écran part alors en vrille: clignotement, stries roses, etc...), jusqu'à figer la machine, obligeant le redémarrage de force.

Impossible d'accéder au AHT, ni de démarrer la partition OSX.

Mon iMac est donc parti ce matin dans un APR, en attente de diagnostic complet, et c'est en menant mon enquête en parallèle que j'ai découvert que mon cas était loin d'être isolé, et que de nombreuses pannes survenaient sur le même délai ou presque (2,5-3ans après l'achat).
Autant dire que j'ai un peu la rage, surtout pour une machine qui était le haut de gamme au moment de l'achat (>1500-1600euros).
J'attends donc avec crainte ma sentence. Un devis de 300 à 500 euros pour une CG (qui est déjà largement obsolète) et qui risque de reclaquer quelques semaines après (d'après ce que j'ai lu ça et là sur certains forums de MacRumors par exemple), ça ne me tente pas des masses.
On verra donc ce que l'APR me propose, s'il peut me filer une rustine pas trop chère comme pour toi, bartmanb, ou me faire une offre sur une machine neuve.

Ce qui me mets le plus en colère, c'est que tout est parfaitement fonctionnel hormis la CG. Hier encore, il tournait comme une horloge. 
Des devis aussi élevés comme j'ai pu lire pour un composant dépassé, c'est aberrant. Ca n'existe que sur des machines Apple.  

Enfin bref, un déçu de plus... La seule satisfaction, c'est de lire qu'on n'est pas seuls... même si ça me révolte encore plus..


----------



## roller and scracther (20 Septembre 2011)

Slt l'ami 

Je suis comme toi, mon imac tournait comme une horloge quasiment 3 ans après son achat, démarrant aussi vite qu'a son 1er jour.

Je l'ai conseillé à tous mes amis, leur sermonant qu'avec des pc, j'avais beau acheter une bête de course, elle n'avançait plus 6 mois après l'avoir acheté.

Mardi (il y a une semaine) ça a été la désillusion, quand j'ai commencé à avoir des plantages.... et ce n'est qu'en faisant quelques recherches que je suis tombé sur ce topic, j'ai alors commencé à être soucieux quant à la durée de vie de la bête (je ne connaissais pas ce problème de carte auparavant).

Jeudi le couperet tombe, kernel panic à tout va, impossible de redémarrer sous mac os, seulement sous XP. Accélération matérielle impossible.

Dimanche coup de grâce, ni OS ni XP ne démarre.
L'Imac est sur les rotules....

J'avoue que ça me fait bien chier, tant j'étais enchanté (le mot n'est pas trop fort) par l'achat de ce mac, que je n'avais pas regretté une seule seconde...

Après, on est énervé, c'est normal, mais ce topic n'est pas représentatif, ne l'oublions pas... La preuve, si mon Imac n'avait pas eu de souci, je ne serais pas venu ici... Je suppose que des milliers de personnes sont enchantées comme nous l'étions, et ne connaitront jamais le moindre souci, elles ne viendront pas pour autant crier leur joie ici...


----------



## bartmanb (20 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Slt l'ami
> 
> Je suis comme toi, mon imac tournait comme une horloge quasiment 3 ans après son achat, démarrant aussi vite qu'a son 1er jour.
> 
> ...



Complètement d'accord avec toi mais bon quand même finalement beaucoup de personnes sont concernées par ces problèmes tout comme d'autres sur des modèles plus récents. Je sais que le produit parfait n'existe pas mais bon j'ai quand même l'impression qu'Apple n'est plus ce que c'était auparavant...

Quant à PiKaPuE bienvenu au club... la liste s'allonge et Apple ne bouge pas le petit doigt... y'a de quoi être en colère en tout cas je te comprends... Si je peux t'aider en quoique soit n'hésites pas en tout cas.


----------



## roller and scracther (21 Septembre 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> Complètement d'accord avec toi mais bon quand même finalement beaucoup de personnes sont concernées par ces problèmes tout comme d'autres sur des modèles plus récents. Je sais que le produit parfait n'existe pas mais bon j'ai quand même l'impression qu'Apple n'est plus ce que c'était auparavant...
> 
> Quant à PiKaPuE bienvenu au club... la liste s'allonge et Apple ne bouge pas le petit doigt... y'a de quoi être en colère en tout cas je te comprends... Si je peux t'aider en quoique soit n'hésites pas en tout cas.



Tu as fais changer ta carte toi c'est ça ? Peux tu me dire pour combien tu en as eu au total ?


----------



## bartmanb (21 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Tu as fais changer ta carte toi c'est ça ? Peux tu me dire pour combien tu en as eu au total ?



Personnellement j'en ai eu que pour 90euros, soit le prix de la main d'oeuvre, car à la base mon réparateur agrée m'avait diagnostiqué la mauvaise pièce à savoir l'écran à la place de la carte graphique. Et comme par la suite j'ai effectué des tests et que j'ai bien vu que le problème venait de la carte graphique, je leur ai fait remonter l'information et du coup quand ils ont vu que j'avais raison ils ont essayé de rectifier le tir. 
Pour le coup il avait un 20" avait une Radeon 2600 Pro dispo dans leur magasin alors il m'a remplacé ma carte par celle-ci. 

Aujourd'hui le problème est donc réglé mais bizarrement la ati me fait des coups bizarres comme j'ai pu en parler dans mon nouveau post...


----------



## roller and scracther (21 Septembre 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> Personnellement j'en ai eu que pour 90euros, soit le prix de la main d'oeuvre, car à la base mon réparateur agrée m'avait diagnostiqué la mauvaise pièce à savoir l'écran à la place de la carte graphique. Et comme par la suite j'ai effectué des tests et que j'ai bien vu que le problème venait de la carte graphique, je leur ai fait remonter l'information et du coup quand ils ont vu que j'avais raison ils ont essayé de rectifier le tir.
> Pour le coup il avait un 20" avait une Radeon 2600 Pro dispo dans leur magasin alors il m'a remplacé ma carte par celle-ci.
> 
> Aujourd'hui le problème est donc réglé mais bizarrement la ati me fait des coups bizarres comme j'ai pu en parler dans mon nouveau post...





Ok... putain passer de la 8800 à l'ati 2600 c'est un bon en arrière quand même... moi qui joue pas mal je peux pas me le permettre


----------



## bartmanb (21 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Ok... putain passer de la 8800 à l'ati 2600 c'est un bon en arrière quand même... moi qui joue pas mal je peux pas me le permettre



Je sais mais du coup je pense le revendre pour me racheter une vraie machine de gamer, enfin si j'arrive à le revendre bien sûr !!


----------



## roller and scracther (21 Septembre 2011)

Un pc ?


----------



## bartmanb (21 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Un pc ?



Et oui force est de constater qu'en tant que possibilité d'évolution et remplacement de matériel un pc sera beaucoup plus avantageux et je pourrai avoir du coup une machine au top pour moins cher. Autant de raison qui me pousse à revenir sur le monde du PC. En ce qui concerne le monde des ordi portables par contre je pense rester du côté de chez Apple.


----------



## xtotof (21 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,
je me demandais si tout ceux concerné par les pannes de la 8800GS sont de gros joueur.
J'ai moi meme un imac 24" 2,8ghz et 8800GS mais je ne joue jamais avec cette machine, le GPU est très souvent entre 55-60° et si il est sollicité il ne l'est jamais très longtemps.

Mon Imac vient du refurb, achat mars 2009 il a env 2 ans 1/2 (pas d'apple care) et j'espere qu'il va me durer encore longtemps.
Alors ma question pour ceux qui ont cramé leur GPU, utilisé vous souvent votre mac pour jouer et sur quel OS? 

merci Christophe


----------



## roller and scracther (21 Septembre 2011)

Oui, perso j'ai beaucoup joué, essentiellement à WoW... mais aussi à Starcraft 2.
Mais bon, une CG est faite pour galoper et pour chauffer, 2 ans et demi de durée de vie, même pour un bon gamer, c'est light !


----------



## xtotof (21 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Oui, perso j'ai beaucoup joué, essentiellement à WoW... mais aussi à Starcraft 2.
> Mais bon, une CG est faite pour galoper et pour chauffer, 2 ans et demi de durée de vie, même pour un bon gamer, c'est light !



ok et sur quel OS, windows via bootcamp ou sous OS X


----------



## bartmanb (21 Septembre 2011)

Pour moi je trouve pas ca normal d'avoir une carte grillée au bout de deux ans et demi. Sur pc j'ai jamais eu de soucis aussi sérieu par rapport à la carte graphique, j'ai déjà eu des problèmes de refroidissement mais jamais de carye qui grillent comme ça d'un coup.

Pour ma part en tout cas, j'étais gamer mais je jouais pas non plus 2heures par jour... Pour info c'était sur un windows 7 avec bootcamp.


----------



## PiKaPuE (22 Septembre 2011)

Pour ma part, je jouais aussi. Pas tous les jours, peut être une fois ou deux par semaines, rarement plus de 2heures. Bien souvent (et surtout l'été), la machine était très chaude.
Je jouais sur Windows Vista puis Seven.

Comme dit plus haut, une CG est faite pour tourner, pour chauffer. C'est inévitable. Apple qui désormais met en avant le coté gamer de ses bécanes (il suffit de voir les screens affichés sur l'Apple Store), ne peut pas nous reprocher de jouer. Soit c'est un défaut de conception de la CG en elle même, soit c'est un défaut de conception de la machine en elle même (evacuation de la chaleur, etc...). 
Quoiqu'il en soit, des CG qui crament en série après 2-3 ans d'utilisation, c'est pas normal. J'ai des vieux PC qui trainent, que j'ai "malmené" autant que j'ai malmené mon iMac dans les jeux, ils tournent encore. Soit je suis tombé sur des CG fiables dans mes configs, soit j'avais bien monté ma tour et fait attention aux flux d'air. Je ne sais pas si on le saura pour ce qui concerne nos iMac.

Pour ma part, j'attends des nouvelles de mon APR. Je verrai, selon ce qu'ils m'annoncent, si je négocie un rachat de devis pour une bécane chez eux, soit je banque si le devis est raisonnable. Car >300euros dans une 8800gs, c'est du vol.


----------



## bartmanb (22 Septembre 2011)

Complètement d'accord avec toi, PiKaPuE +1 
+ de 300 euros dans une carte qui est aujourd'hui obsolète c'est largement abusé quand on voit le prix des gtx570 et 580 sur pc.


----------



## roller and scracther (22 Septembre 2011)

PiKaPuE a dit:


> Pour ma part, je jouais aussi. Pas tous les jours, peut être une fois ou deux par semaines, rarement plus de 2heures. Bien souvent (et surtout l'été), la machine était très chaude.
> Je jouais sur Windows Vista puis Seven.
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, une CG est faite pour tourner, pour chauffer. C'est inévitable. Apple qui désormais met en avant le coté gamer de ses bécanes (il suffit de voir les screens affichés sur l'Apple Store), ne peut pas nous reprocher de jouer. Soit c'est un défaut de conception de la CG en elle même, soit c'est un défaut de conception de la machine en elle même (evacuation de la chaleur, etc...).
> ...



Tu me tiendras au courant, perso de mon côté le spécialiste mac est passé hier... apres plusieurs tests, il m'a dit que c'était soit la carte mère, soit la carte graphique (pour le savoir il faut faire des tests plus poussés)... Dans tous les cas, il faut changer la carte mère (carte graphique soudée à la carte mère), ce qui coute au bas mot 600 euros... En gros, le mieux est de le revendre pour pièce...


----------



## bartmanb (22 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Tu me tiendras au courant, perso de mon côté le spécialiste mac est passé hier... apres plusieurs tests, il m'a dit que c'était soit la carte mère, soit la carte graphique (pour le savoir il faut faire des tests plus poussés)... Dans tous les cas, il faut changer la carte mère (carte graphique soudée à la carte mère), ce qui coute au bas mot 600 euros... En gros, le mieux est de le revendre pour pièce...



Juste pour information si tu possède un modèle 24" la carte graphique n'est pas soudée àla carte mère tu peux juste te contenter de changer la carte graphique si c'est elle qui est en défaut.


----------



## roller and scracther (22 Septembre 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> Juste pour information si tu possède un modèle 24" la carte graphique n'est pas soudée àla carte mère tu peux juste te contenter de changer la carte graphique si c'est elle qui est en défaut.


Ok, le réparateur m'a soutenu le contraire


----------



## bartmanb (22 Septembre 2011)

roller and scracther a dit:


> Ok, le réparateur m'a soutenu le contraire



Ok et bien tu peux lui affirmer le contraire car ils m'ont changé seulement ma carte graphique. C'est vraiment trop facile de dire qu'il faut tout changer et hop 600euros... C'est abusé quand même ...


----------



## roller and scracther (22 Septembre 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> Ok et bien tu peux lui affirmer le contraire car ils m'ont changé seulement ma carte graphique. C'est vraiment trop facile de dire qu'il faut tout changer et hop 600euros... C'est abusé quand même ...



J'ai pri RDV avec le apple store de montpellier, qui va me faire un diagnostic et me proposer un devis gratuit... J'ai RDV samedi, je vous tiendrai au jus...


----------



## PiKaPuE (22 Septembre 2011)

Appel de l'APR cet après midi: c'est bien la CG. Devis de réparation 8800gs: entre 350 et 380 euros.

Avec les infos pêchées ça et là (ici entre autres), j'ai soufflé l'idée d'une ATI HD2600pro. Je gagne 100e de réparation mais je perds les 3 mois de garantie Apple qui couvre toute réparation (vu que la 2600 n'est pas la réparation standard dans ma situation). 

Je passe en boutique en début de semaine prochaine pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire concernant un rachat éventuel de ma bécane contre une autre dans leur magasin. Selon leur offre, je verrai si je passe sur du neuf ou si je répare. Si c'est une réparation, ce sera la 2600, avec sacrifice des jeux, en attendant de mieux.


----------



## bartmanb (23 Septembre 2011)

PiKaPuE a dit:


> Appel de l'APR cet après midi: c'est bien la CG. Devis de réparation 8800gs: entre 350 et 380 euros.
> 
> Avec les infos pêchées ça et là (ici entre autres), j'ai soufflé l'idée d'une ATI HD2600pro. Je gagne 100e de réparation mais je perds les 3 mois de garantie Apple qui couvre toute réparation (vu que la 2600 n'est pas la réparation standard dans ma situation).
> 
> Je passe en boutique en début de semaine prochaine pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire concernant un rachat éventuel de ma bécane contre une autre dans leur magasin. Selon leur offre, je verrai si je passe sur du neuf ou si je répare. Si c'est une réparation, ce sera la 2600, avec sacrifice des jeux, en attendant de mieux.



Je pense que c'est la bonne décision... Après tout dépend de l'utilité que tu vas en faire, ça c'est sûr !


----------



## bartmanb (25 Septembre 2011)

pour info de mon côté, on m'avait changé ma 8800gs avec une 2600hd pro... Après un premier test l'imac se rallumait impeccable sans soucs mais après un visionnage d'une vidéo youtube de plus de 5min la température de la carte est montée jusqu'à 95°C. Les ventilos se sont bien entendus mis en route mais ne refroidissant pas tellement la carte. Je me suis souvenu d'un coup que le réparateur m'avait dit lorsqu'il avait changé la carte qu'il avait du un peu tordre le dissipateur thermique de la nouvelle carte pour que celle-ci rentre parfaitement. Les ATI étant renommé pour leur capacité à ne ps chauffer un brain et ce souvenir m'ont fait desuite réagir et de ce fait j'ai accouru une nouvelle fois chez mon APR. Je leur ai demandé cette fois qu'il me règle le problème en m'enlevant la care et en me remboursant les frais facturé pour le changement de celle-ci, car je ne souhaite pas revendre un appareil à un particulier qui risque de rencontrer des problèmes de carte une semaine après avoir acheter ma machine. J'en ai plus que marre de cet iMac, pour moi c'est vraiment fini ! je récupère mon bien sans carte et le revends sans carte à un prix bien plus bas. Tant pis mais là ca s'éternise, Apple m'aura une fois mais pas deux, ça c'est clair !


----------



## roller and scracther (25 Septembre 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> pour info de mon côté, on m'avait changé ma 8800gs avec une 2600hd pro... Après un premier test l'imac se rallumait impeccable sans soucs mais après un visionnage d'une vidéo youtube de plus de 5min la température de la carte est montée jusqu'à 95°C. Les ventilos se sont bien entendus mis en route mais ne refroidissant pas tellement la carte. Je me suis souvenu d'un coup que le réparateur m'avait dit lorsqu'il avait changé la carte qu'il avait du un peu tordre le dissipateur thermique de la nouvelle carte pour que celle-ci rentre parfaitement. Les ATI étant renommé pour leur capacité à ne ps chauffer un brain et ce souvenir m'ont fait desuite réagir et de ce fait j'ai accouru une nouvelle fois chez mon APR. Je leur ai demandé cette fois qu'il me règle le problème en m'enlevant la care et en me remboursant les frais facturé pour le changement de celle-ci, car je ne souhaite pas revendre un appareil à un particulier qui risque de rencontrer des problèmes de carte une semaine après avoir acheter ma machine. J'en ai plus que marre de cet iMac, pour moi c'est vraiment fini ! je récupère mon bien sans carte et le revends sans carte à un prix bien plus bas. Tant pis mais là ca s'éternise, Apple m'aura une fois mais pas deux, ça c'est clair !



J'ai été emmener la bête dans un apple store... Le gars a fait plusieurs essais "basiques" mais pour vraiment savoir ce qu'il a il faut faire des tests plus poussés... Apple va me rappeler dans la semaine pour me faire un devis gratuit de la réparation...
J'ai été bluffé par la sympathie et l'organisation dans cette enseigne... J'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave (pour moi la CG est naze), si je pouvais m'en tirer pour 300/350 boules ça serait parfait.


----------



## PiKaPuE (25 Septembre 2011)

bartmanb a dit:


> pour info de mon côté, on m'avait changé ma 8800gs avec une 2600hd pro... Après un premier test l'imac se rallumait impeccable sans soucs mais après un visionnage d'une vidéo youtube de plus de 5min la température de la carte est montée jusqu'à 95°C. Les ventilos se sont bien entendus mis en route mais ne refroidissant pas tellement la carte. Je me suis souvenu d'un coup que le réparateur m'avait dit lorsqu'il avait changé la carte qu'il avait du un peu tordre le dissipateur thermique de la nouvelle carte pour que celle-ci rentre parfaitement. Les ATI étant renommé pour leur capacité à ne ps chauffer un brain et ce souvenir m'ont fait desuite réagir et de ce fait j'ai accouru une nouvelle fois chez mon APR. Je leur ai demandé cette fois qu'il me règle le problème en m'enlevant la care et en me remboursant les frais facturé pour le changement de celle-ci, car je ne souhaite pas revendre un appareil à un particulier qui risque de rencontrer des problèmes de carte une semaine après avoir acheter ma machine. J'en ai plus que marre de cet iMac, pour moi c'est vraiment fini ! je récupère mon bien sans carte et le revends sans carte à un prix bien plus bas. Tant pis mais là ca s'éternise, Apple m'aura une fois mais pas deux, ça c'est clair !



C'est bon à savoir (et guère rassurant...), merci pour ton retour.


----------



## Gandalfleblanc (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je viens rejoindre votre club de joyeux possesseur d'un Imac 24' 3,06 ghz avec une cg 8800 gs  "cramée" 3 ans et 2 mois exactement après son achat (aout 2008).
Les problèmes rencontrés sont identiques à ceux décrit tout au long du topic (quelques kernel panic au début, quelques "figeages" suite à une veille, puis hier mon écran c'est mis à freezer - bande noir et blanche défilent à l'écran - puis les icônes se sont auréolées de vert et m'ont données l'impression que l'écran changeait de définition. Arrêt d'urgence de la machine - elle n'était pas en surchauffe -, puis après quelques minutes essai de redémarrage qui se solde par un écran rosâtre sur une roue à l'arrêt. J'ai réessayer deux fois depuis, toujours le même résultat.  

Tout ça sur une machine de 2278 euro, c'est cher l'année, non?
n° de série VM8349K10KM (si cela peut aider)

Pour l'instant et après avoir lu vos commentaires, je dois dire que me voila "figé" comme l'ordi...Que faire ?

Bizarrement, je ne jouait plus sur l'imac depuis quelque temps, mais j'étais sur le net au moment du crash. Je me suis posé la question de l'environnement fumeur (hélas j'en suis un) cela aurait-il eu un impact ?

Je vais tenter de récupérer mes données grâce à vos conseils et tenter un diagnostic, puis je pense essayer de démonter la bête et la nettoyer. Ensuite petit tour chez le revendeur pour voir ce qu'il propose (rien de bon probablement). Il n'est pas impossible que je retourne voir chez pc si j'y suis... Quel dommage, je m'étais plus qu'habité à l'univers mac !

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## carole_tatiana (18 Octobre 2011)

Même problème, sur la même machine, sans garantie, celle d'une amie : IMac 24 pouces parti en réparation dans un boutique agréée : changement de carte graphique > env 250 euros.

Je confirme que Mac n'est plus du tout ce que c'était. J'ai demandé à Apple si le "mac est un ordinateur jetable" ? 
 : mon iMac est parti en réparation 2 fois en moins d' 1 an; + 1 fois juste avant la fin de la garantie de 3 ans  ( à 250 euros) : Changement de l'Isight ( écran vert, lignes, H.S) + 2fois changement du lecteur CD-DVD alors même qu'il ne sert jamais ! Le plus fort, c'est qu'ils m'ont changé le 2ème lecteur DVD-CD neuf (mais H.S) par un autre 3ème lecteur, incroyable non ?

À quand la prochaine panne... ? (Je touche du bois) 

Certains PC sont de bien meilleurs qualité que Mac, il n'y plus que le système apple qui reste attractif ( et encore).

Très déçue, plus aucune confiance dans la fiabilité des produits Apple. "Autant le dire, et appeler un chat, un chat"

Carole



bartmanb a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Depuis quelques jours je fais face à un problème très bloquant et qui me donne envie de pleurer  . Je possède un Imac 24 pouces de 2008 possédant une carte graphique Nvidia 8800gs et avant-hier alors que j'étais en train de surfer sur internet après une partie de Portal 2 mon imac se fige et l'écran se met à afficher des pixels rouges.
> Après redémarrage, le problème a disparu jusqu'à quelques heures d'utilisation où l'écran a été soudainement rempli d'artefacts... Puis nouveau freeze... Je commence alors à sérieusement me poser des questions. Je laisse alors le temps au temps en laissant une nuit de repos à la bête mais une nuit de question et de soucis pour moi.
> ...


----------



## meth13 (23 Octobre 2011)

Ayant un imac depuis 2007 celui ci n'a pas rencontré d embuches alors je me dis apres vous avoir tous lu qu il y a du y avoir une serie qui a mal été montée ou autre ,j ai changé mon hdd d origine par un 1,5to et bientot passer en ssd.ca me desole de voir autant de panne sur vos imac et surtout que le suivit d apple n est pas a la hauteur des prix des ordi.bon courage a tous

je vais peut etre me faire traiter mais depuis les processeurs intel il est facile de monter des betes feroces en pc pour moins cher qu un imac ou mac pro et plus facile de changer les composants en cas de pannes et surtout d installer mac os dessus, ca laisse a reflechir...


----------



## totof01 (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Je rejoins le club

Ecran noir, l'imac (3,06 24 pouces 2008) fonctionne sur sur la Télé via report DVI
donc j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de dalle, le réparateur m'a indiqué que d'après lui la carte graphique était HS et m'a fait un devis de 850euros
il a tenté de réparer mais n'y est jamais parvenu (soit disant erreur de commande de la carte et impossibilité de se faire livrer la bonne).
Finalement je me demande si mon intuition initiale n'était pas la bonne: comment savoir si la panne vient de la dalle ou de la carte?
merci


----------



## subsole (17 Novembre 2011)

totof01 a dit:


> Finalement je me demande si mon intuition initiale n'était pas la bonne: comment savoir si la panne vient de la dalle ou de la carte?
> merci



Bonjour, 
Tu peux faire deux tests :
- Si tu as un second écran, branche le sur le Mac en recopie vidéo.
Si les lignes sont visibles sur les deux écrans c'est la CG, sinon c'est la dalle de l'écran principal.

- Tu peux également faire une capture d'écran, d'une partie de l'écran ou sont présentes les lignes.
 Si  les lignes ne sont pas présentes sur la capture d'écran, c'est la dalle. 
Dans le cas contraire, les  lignes sont présentes sur la capture d'écran c'est la CG.


----------



## totof01 (17 Novembre 2011)

merci

en fait chez moi il n'y a pas de lignes: seulement l'écran noir, et tout marche parfaitement lorsque je me connecte à l'écran de la télé, le réparateur m'a tenu un discours du genre: "ce n'est pas parce que ça fonctionne sur un écran externe que ça veut dire que la carte graphique n'est pas endommagée" 
mais en fait avec le recul je ne lui fais plus trop confiance


----------



## pedraw (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens faire un tour sur ce post, et constate que la liste s'alllllllllllllloooooonnnnngggggge et que bartmanB a été plus que patient.

J'avais expliqué mes mésaventures plus haut dans le post (page 2) et sur un autre post sur le forum. Aussi je vous fais la synthèse ici :

1 - pb récurrent ordi figé et lignes/mosaïques, températures de fou
2 - la solution intermédiaire de brancher un 2eme écran (ou TV) avait résorbé le pb un moment, mais retour des pb
3 - passage à l'apple store : diagnostiquant une CG morte et payement de la réparation
4 - une semaine après retour apple store, mêmes pbs
5 - plusieurs allers retours infructueux : diagnostiquant cette fois "un phénomène de pannes en cascades touchant la CM, la CG et la Dalle" il faut changer les trois
6 - pas content pas content
7 - je saute des étapes
8 - résultats : l'apple store ne peut pas faire valoir l'exception de garantie (pas d'apple care et au delà des trois an) et apple ne semble toujours pas reconnaître un pb sur ce modèle (2008, 3,06Ghz, 8800GS). Le client doit faire une démarche individuelle.
9 - démarches auprès de l'assistance...beaucoup d'étape, et de montée en hiérarchies dans le traitement du dossier.
10 - finalement : PARCEQUE J'AVAIS PAYE la première réparation et que le pb n'était pas résolu, j'ai pu bénéficier (en insistant) d'un exception de garantie, nouvelle CG, CM, Dalle livrée à l'apple store du coin, réparation (prise en charge par apple) de la machine.
11 - elle a redonné des signes de faiblesse quelques temps après, je ne la sollicite plus, elle est très pratique pour écouter de la music et lire une vidéo de temps en temps dans la chambre...j'ai laissé tomber tout remis en léopard et acheté un 21"

Du coup je vais la ressolliciter un peu histoire de finir de me dégouter de l'affaire (on est jamais à l'abri d'un coup de bol).

je ne peux que vous souhaiter plus de chance, mais déjà à l'époque le pb n'était pas reconnu, alors presque 4 ans après, j'ai des doutes.

Amicalement


----------



## cybernaute (21 Décembre 2011)

J viens rajouter un peu d'eau au moulin! Exactement le même problème. iMac 2008, et cette crasse de 8800GS déjà remplacée deux fois toujours dans des périodes d'usage intensif de la machine. Hélas, machine de plus de trois ans maintenant. Peu d'espoir d'une prise en charge.

Est-ce que certains parti vous ont pu obtenir quelque chose sous forme d'une réparation gratuite ou d'une réduction sur  une nouvelle machine ?

Bonne soirée
Xavier


----------



## subsole (22 Décembre 2011)

cybernaute a dit:


> J viens rajouter un peu d'eau au moulin! Exactement le même problème. iMac 2008, et cette crasse de 8800GS déjà remplacée deux fois toujours dans des périodes d'usage intensif de la machine. Hélas, machine de plus de trois ans maintenant. Peu d'espoir d'une prise en charge.
> 
> Est-ce que certains parti vous ont pu obtenir quelque chose sous forme d'une réparation gratuite ou d'une réduction sur  une nouvelle machine ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Jette oeil au post #10 de ce topic.


----------



## bipbip13 (26 Décembre 2011)

A prioris  je m'inscris au club des éclopé de la carte graphique...

Ma machine, un emac alu duo 24", 3.06Ghz/2Go n° de serie VM846BQS0KM de 2008.
Cela a commencé lors d'une session de Xplane, ecran qui freeze avec apparition de traits verticaux et ordi planté.( sur le coup je me dis pas assez de RAM...)

je redemarre et tous ce passe bien ;  quelques jours plus tards rebelote mais cette fois ci impossible de redemarrer.
Des traits verticaux et l l'ordi qui se fige lors du demarrage.

j'ai fait les tests classique (fsck  & hardware test) mais  cela ne me remonte rien comme defaut....

Par ailleur impossible de démarrer sur le disk 1.
Je ne vois pas ce que je peux essayer de plus,  donc je vais aller a l'apple store d'aix en esperant que les techniciens serons trouver une  solution un delais et un tarif !! 

Par ailleur, meme si les machines ne sont plus sous garantie avez vous pensé a votre assurance habitation pour ceux qui on une ligne dommage electrique... cela pourrait peu etre fonctionné...


----------



## David K. (3 Juillet 2012)

Je vais rajouter ma (grosse) pierre à l'édifice. Et vous aller voir que je suis du genre patient...

Plutôt que de faire un gros pavé, je vais citer les différentes réparations faites sur mon iMac 24" 3,06 Ghz équipé de la Nvidia 8800 GS, le tout sous Snow Leopard :

Avril 2010 :
- kernel panic au démarrage
- remplacement de la carte graphique
- réparation dans centre de services agréé (436,90&#8364;...)

Juin 2010 :
- artefacts et gel de l'écran
- remplacement de la carte graphique
- réparation sous garantie dans un centre de services agréé

Juin 2010 (pas d'erreur, 2 fois en 15 jours...) :
- artefacts et gel de l'écran
- remplacement de la carte graphique
- réparation sous garantie dans un centre de services agréé

Septembre 2010 :
- l'OS ne se lance pas, bip au démarrage
- remplacement de la carte graphique
- réparation sous garantie dans un centre de services agréé

Novembre 2010 (le dénouement) :
- kernel panic aléatoires
- remplacement d'une barrette de RAM, de la carte graphique, de la carte mère et de certains câbles/ napes
- réparation sans frais dans un Apple Store

Plus aucun problème à signaler jusqu'à maintenant.

On est au mois de juillet 2012. Mon iMac bloque sur la roue tournante au démarrage (écran gris avec la pomme). J'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais faire (zapper la PRAM, tentative de réparation du disque, fsck -fy...). Donc go à l'Apple Store de Montpellier. 

Le genius diagnostique que c'est la carte qui a à nouveau rendue l'âme. En fait l'OS se lance, mais la carte ne marche qu'en basse résolution et n'affiche donc rien d'autre que la pomme et la roue qui gèle au bout de quelques secondes. 

J'explique qu'on m'a déjà fait le remplacement à plusieurs reprises. Le genius est aller voir un autre employé à l'arrière boutique (sûrement un responsable). Il me dit qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire, me créé un dossier avec le prix de la réparation (154,28&#8364; que je refuse) et me réoriente vers le service Apple Care qui aurait normalement une solution à me proposer (et revenir le voir si ça n'aboutit à rien). 

Ce matin j'appelle l'Apple Care. Je suis accueilli par une personne sympathique à qui je décris tout mon périple en détail. Elle me dit voir un responsable et me fait patienter... À son retour, elle me dit qu'elle ne peut rien faire pour moi et qu'il faut payer la réparation !
Je lui fait comprendre le fond de ma pensée (en restant un minimum poli) et lui fait bien assimiler que j'ai bien Apple en travers. 

Donc. Il ne me reste que deux solutions je pense. Venir déverser toute ma rage à l'Apple Store de Montpellier (si possible à une heure de grande affluence) ou commencer à me prendre la tête avec une procédure via une association de consommateurs. 

Que me conseillez-vous ? Je préfère avoir un avis plus éclairé que le mien, on ne sait jamais


----------



## cybernaute (3 Juillet 2012)

Juste pour savoir, quelle utilisation fais-tu de ton iMac ? Rendu 3D ou utilisation lourde pendant plusieurs heures ? Personnellement c'était mon cas...

Bonne soirée et bonne chance, même si ça sent le pâté pour obtenir un geste.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Juillet 2012)

Sur www.dirty-screen.com, il y a des infos intéressante... Inscris-toi s'y  et prend contact avec eux...


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juillet 2012)

Moi je serais du genre à aller taper un scandale, puis aller contacter une association de consommateurs.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Juillet 2012)

@iMacounet
Si tu as une idée pour aller taper un scandale? Ca fait 6 mois que j'écris aux rédactions de différents forums, dans les rédactions de certains journaux, à des journalistes directement... on a eu du soutien de MacBidouille, Macgé, MacandPhoto, pixellistes, pcimpact mais ça ne suffit pas encore...
Peut-être faut il passer le cap des 1000 inscrits... on y arrivera, puisque tous les jours (à quelques rares exceptions) il y a des inscriptions supplémentaires.

Le témoignage de David K. est affligent! 
Bref, je dénonce cette politique honteuse qu'Apple afflige à ses clients...

Mobilisons-nous, nous qui aimons cette Pomme, parce que de telles histoires peuvent arriver à tous!


----------



## David K. (4 Juillet 2012)

*@cybernaute :* quel que soit l'utilisation ca revient au même, entre deux réparations je n'avais fait rien d'autre que du web et ça a quant même lâché. 

*@Bubblefreddo :* dès que je rentre chez moi semaine prochaine, je jetterai un d'oeil à ce site, merci pour l'info 

*@iMacounet :* je ne vais pouvoir y retourner que semaine prochaine, le soufflet aura le temps de retomber. Mais suivant ce que le genius m'annoncera (et je le vois gros comme une maison, du genre : go fuck yourself), il y a de grande chance que je me donne en spectacle. 

Par contre devoir me diriger vers  une association de consommateur pour faire avancer les choses, ça me saoul d'avance. Je n'ai vraiment pas que ça à foutre en ce moment que d'entamer une procédure parcequ'Apple n'est pas capable de reconnaître ses tords... J'espère vraiment que mon défoullage soit bénéfique.


----------



## TonioGat (17 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,
la CG de mon Imac de 2008 24" 2,8ghz et 8800GS vient de sauter.
Je ne suis pas gamer, je ne me sers plus de cet ordi pour travailler (graphisme et sketchup) et la carte à sauter alors que l'ordi était tranquillement en veille.
Je viens donc m'ajouter à la liste des malheureux possesseurs de cette carte graphique.
J'imagine que maintenant ça ne sers plus à grand chose, mais si à tout hasard vous avez des nouveaux conseils, je suis preneur...



On est d'accord apple, c'est plus ce que c'était (j'ai gardé mon powerbook 7ans avant de devoir le remplacer parce qu'il ne faisait qu'être fatigué de voir des nouveaux composants plus puissants arriver sur le marché...)


----------



## roller and scracther (17 Septembre 2012)

350 de réparation...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Septembre 2012)

TonioGat a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> la CG de mon Imac de 2008 24" 2,8ghz et 8800GS vient de sauter.
> Je ne suis pas gamer, je ne me sers plus de cet ordi pour travailler (graphisme et sketchup) et la carte à sauter alors que l'ordi était tranquillement en veille.
> Je viens donc m'ajouter à la liste des malheureux possesseurs de cette carte graphique.
> ...


Tu as des lignes verticales?


----------



## David K. (17 Septembre 2012)

David K. a dit:


> Je vais rajouter ma (grosse) pierre à l'édifice. Et vous aller voir que je suis du genre patient...
> 
> Plutôt que de faire un gros pavé, je vais citer les différentes réparations faites sur mon iMac 24" 3,06 Ghz équipé de la Nvidia 8800 GS, le tout sous Snow Leopard :
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas revenu donner le fin mot de l'histoire. Il faut avouer qu'il est souvent plus simple de venir râler ou de crier à l'aide que venir donner des solutions ou donner des retours positifs... :rose:

J'ai eu un employé de l'Apple Store quelques jours après mon appel à l'Apple Care. Je lui ai donc fait un résumé de la situation, que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas (en citant entre-autre ce forum) et lui ai demontré mon profond écurement suite à tout ça envers la marque Apple.

La personne, qui je suppose était un Genius, me demande de patienter le temps de voir s'il peut améliorer la situation avec l'un de ses responsable. Dix bonnes minutes plus tard (durant lesquelles je me suis demandé s'il n'éprouvait pas ma patience désormais légendaire ou s'il attendait que je raccroche), le supposé Genius me confirme que suite à mes déboires j'obtiendrai l'échange de mon iMac par un équivalent neuf. 

Une semaine plus tard ils me confirme qu'ils ont la machine en stock, qu'il faut ramener mon iMac HS et que je peux enfin récupérer un Mac fonctionnel. Alléluia \o/

Mais même avec un tel geste, j'y réfléchirai à deux fois avant d'acheter un nouveau Mac. Quant je vois la fiabilité des modèles actuels et que mon iMac G5 fonctionne toujours à merveille...

J'ai vraiment l'impression que la technologie évolue de plus en plus vite mais au détriment de la fiabilité. Je suis revendeur dans un magasin de jeux-vidéo, et quant je vois le taux de retour des consoles HD, c'est flippant. J'attend avec appréhension la prochaine génération...



roller and scracther a dit:


> 350 de réparation...



Pour mon devis, le total s'élevait à 154,28  (8800 GS 100 + 29 main d'uvre + TVA 25,28).


----------



## TonioGat (20 Septembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Tu as des lignes verticales?


oui, j'ai des bandes verticales bleues sur les 2/3 droits de l'écran


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Septembre 2012)

TonioGat a dit:


> oui, j'ai des bandes verticales bleues sur les 2/3 droits de l'écran



Inscription directe chez Dirtyscreen.com et tu prends contact avec eux. À mon avis, il y une bonne nouvelle au bout.


----------



## subsole (20 Septembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Inscription directe chez Dirty&#8211;screen.com et tu prends contact avec eux. À mon avis, il y une bonne nouvelle au bout.


 Bubblefreddo, jette un oeil par => là


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Septembre 2012)

Merci Subsole,
C'est vrai que ça va pouvoir nous aider... En attendant, le nombre d'inscrits sur http://www.dirty-screen.com ne cesse d'augmenter... lentement mais surement... Nous attendons toujours que quelqu'un médiatise un peu l'action pour toucher un maximum de personnes concernées. Les modèle 2011 vendus en 2012  sont aussi concernés... 

A+


----------



## titou190 (16 Février 2013)

Salut tout le monde !

Bon c'est presque une exhumation du topic mais le problème existe toujours, et je viens donc m'inscrire au club des possesseurs de presse-papier Apple 24" (ce que devient l'iMac quand sa carte graphique est en rade) ^^

Je reviens de l'Apple Store le plus proche, et un Genius m'a indiqué que le prix de la réparation est de 109 euros, main d'oeuvre comprise. Je m'attendais à beaucoup plus cher compte-tenu de ce que j'ai lu par-ci par-là, donc même si ce n'est pas une "bonne nouvelle" véritablement, c'est moins problématique que prévu !


----------

